# The Big $1 Merger Sale!



## Morrus (Nov 6, 2006)

Today is the first day of the *Giant $1 Merger Sale*! As you know, RPGNow and DTRPG have merged; at the same time EN World closed down EN World GameStore and opened an affiliate site (essentially, a local "EN World Branch" of the merged company). 

To celebrate this, EN Publishing is holding it's second massive *$1 sale*.  This means that, for the next week, *all EN Publishing downloads will cost just $1*!  Many of the products are usually priced nearer to $10 or more, so if you've been thinking about picking up a few PDFs, now's the time to do it.  This includes everything, from recent releases such as FANTASY MONEY and d20 Status Cards, to bestselling classics such as Elements of Magic, Tournaments, Fairs & Taverns, and Wild Spellcraft.  In fact, EN Publishing has over 80 products in total, all at $1 each!

Even better, a whole host of publishers have decided to get in on this sale, making this the _biggest RPG PDF sale in history!_  You should participate and pick something up even if it's only to that you can tell your grandchildren you were there!  Here's the list of participating publishers and products:


Bards and Sages joins in to celebrate the merger by not only extending it's current October sale until November 11th, but by placing several of its most popular products on sale for $1!  Plus, now get print titles like the Koboldnomicon and Nieyar  at up to $5 off the retail price.
To celebrate the fact that Steampower Publishing's products are now available at even more of your favourite pdf stores, we're actually putting our prices DOWN! All next week you can get 25% off our entire catalog, so whether you're looking for future soldiers, steampunk adventures, modern horrors or even even ancient myths, there's never been a better time to buy!
Jump into the excitement at Neo Productions Unlimited with a limited-time sale! Get into our exciting games or sample our lines for the bagain rate of $1 per title for one week only, Nov 5 to Nov 11! This includes our Final Twilight CCG, as well as The Supers card game, The Imp Game RPG, and our newest releases from the d20 line Urban Mythology!
In celebration of the announced merger of DriveThruRPG and RPGNow, Morrigan Press is offering all of its entire catalogue of PDF products at a reduced rate for a limited time.  For the next week, all Morrigan Press titles are 25% off.  Pick up your copy of Talislanta (d20 or 4th edition), The Terran Trade Authority RPG, Atlantis: The Second Age, The Seventh Seal or others at these reduced prices.
The Le Games, publisher of the Unorthodox series, is happy to participate in this celebration. And remember, a portion of each sale helps support the Enworld site! So stop by now for 30% off or more on many of our products!
Polgarus Games joins in the celebration of the RPGNow and DriveThruRPG merger with a $1 sale on all it's products. Ease the burden of gamemastering a space opera setting with our Space Opera Support series, or for a bit of fun protect your garden from being overrun by weeds in The Veggie Patch!
Highmoon Media Productions celebrates the creation of OneBookShelf with a $1 sale on all our Bardic Lore, Liber Sodalitas and MonkeyGod adventures. In addition, we have critically-acclaimed titles like From Stone to Steel and Frost & Fur at a 75% discount. Sale runs from Nov. 6 to Nov. 11.
Enjoy 50% off of all ComStar products this week only!  Take advantage of this opportunity to add to your library of Traveller.
For the celebration week (Nov. 6 to Nov. 11), all GMC products are 50% off! Discover adventures of level 1-25, monsters of CR 18-150, and artifacts of CL 21-154!
For one week only, all nine issues of FUTURE ARMADA: Deluxe Starship Designs are on sale for just *$1.00 each* (that's more than 70% off!). Every issue includes full deckplans, 3D renderings, interior descriptions, and d20 stats for ship & crew. Check out the demo documents and complete your armada today!
Skortched Urf' Studios  celebrates the creation of OneBookShelf with a $1 sale on all our Dept. 7 Advanced Class Updates .  Look for some of our other products to be on sale this week as well.  Sale runs from Nov. 6 to Nov. 11.
Politically Incorrect Games slashes 50% offRune Stryders, the Fantasy Roleplaying Game in a World of Machines & Magic. And 50% off The Space Western - HardNova/Coyote Trail Bundle. This week only.
Tabletop Adventures is excited by the opportunities presented by the merger of RPGNow and DriveThru RPG. We invite new customers to give us a try, by pricing our first three products (_Bits of Darkness: Dungeons_, _Bits of Darkness: Caverns_ and _Shards of the Heart_) at only $1 each this week.  In addition, we are offering our entire remaining catalog of products at a 20% discount.
For one week, starting November 5th, SkeletonKey Games will offer 25% off of their entire catalog of over 100 PDF products. In addition, select sets of e-Adventure Tiles will be 75% off.
Silver Branch Games has reduced all prices by 25% for the week. This includes Questers of the Middle Realms, the lighter side of fantasy gaming in less than 80 pages; Legends Walk!, mythic superheroes; Albion, Celtic-themed fantasy in an altered Britain; and Dare, a mini-game of modern pulp adventurers.
Adamant Entertainment celebrates its third birthday with their "The Sky is NOT Falling" sale! Worried about rate increases? We're not! 20% off Adamant's entire catalog, from November 6th through November 12th!
Fat Dragon Games is slashing prices on their entire line of gaming products by 40% to commemorate the merger of RPGNow and Drive Thru RPG. With many new titles being released over the next few months this is your best opportunity to stock up on previous releases including E-Z TILES and E-Z DUNGEONS.

That's the list so far, folks!  I'll extend it as and when any other publishers join in (if you're a publisher who wants to participate, please see the thread in the private RPGNow publishers forum rather than emailing me).  This really is the biggest RPG PDF sale ever, and there's unlikely to be another like it.  It lasts one week, so make the most of it!


----------

